# Anyone good with diagnosing DeWalt 18v drill issues?



## thehammer01 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Dewalt drill issues*

Hey Webdog, Ray the Hammer with some 411. I've got the same drill, it may be a different model because it is almost 10 years old, and mine had the same smell when I first got it, and the "clunk" noise I attributed to the higher speed in position 3. The smell went away (or maybe I don't notice it any more), and the noise is still there. 
I use my drill often and it's still going after 10 years. I have asked other people about the same thing and their response is the same as mine.
That being said, in addition to being a blacksmith, I also work at Home Depot and people have asked me this same question... I tell them about mine and they seem happy with the response, and go on there merry way.
I've always associated that smell with those old electric race cars that I had as a child, and they always worked fine until I lost them or my sister broke them. Maybe it has to do with the brushes being " worn in", but I'd love to hear other responses to this myself
Man I miss those cars.
Ray the Hammer :thumbsup:


----------



## webdog (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Ray for the information. Most likely I'll end up using this drill not all that often, maybe for a kitchen remodel and maybe other places where I need the bigger hammer drill. Also when the time comes to put up a new fence I'm sure it will get some use. 

The guy I bought it from didn't seem to think it was messed up. To be honest I probably wouldn't have bought it, but I got it in a package deal with some other DeWalt 18v tools and he threw in the hammerdrill for next for nothing. I just didn't want the thing to get worse or cause more damage when the time comes where I will really want to use it. :thumbsup:


----------



## thehammer01 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Dewalt drill issues*

You are quite welcome. Like I said, 10 years and still going. You made a good decision and I don't think you'll have any problems.
Ray the Hammer


----------

